# Orangina. A Juice that changes the world!



## Hoodwink (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck14LKBI9GM

Tell me this ISN'T amazing! hahah!:grin:


----------



## Hoodwink (Aug 8, 2010)

The making of ^ Orangina ^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G_6bho7emw&feature=related


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 8, 2010)

OLLLLD.


----------



## Hoodwink (Aug 8, 2010)

Still good!


----------



## Willow (Aug 8, 2010)

This is pretty old..


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 8, 2010)

Very old commercial, funny as all get out though.

Plus. this guy is sexy as all hell.
[yt]spL77iqRl7s&feature=related[/yt]

It's a fact. Look it up.


----------

